
Does Bill Gates Think the Internet is 10 Years Old? - transburgh
http://www.marketingpilgrim.com/2008/05/does-bill-gates-think-the-internet-is-10-years-old.html
======
edw519
Bill Gates wrote a book in 1995 entitled, "The Road Ahead".

Guess how many times the word "internet" was in that book.

That's right. Zero.

So maybe it is only 10 years old for Microsofties.

